# Billet prototypes



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone been to the Billet prototypes web site lately, I recently placed an order for a ABS cover (scratch and dent) and have not been able to contact anyone there an order status. Also found another site JCPonline with same product, same website. Would like to place order for more billet products, but not confident in company or service. Anyone know any more or who I can contact?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Everyone has been having the same problem as you for years now. No customer service, deliveries taking months upon months (if they did get their parts), and excuse after excuse everytime.

The company finally said it's shutting it's doors in early December

Hopefully if you already paid for your parts, you will still get them. The guy made pretty good products but had no right to be running a business


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your probally SOL. I'd try and request a charge back on your credit card.


----------

